# Google Chrome OS



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

http://money.cnn.com/2009/07/08/technology/google_chrome/index.htm



> Google Inc. is planning to hit Microsoft Corp. where it hurts by challenging the software giant's dominance in the world of computer operating systems.
> 
> The search firm said late Tuesday that it will begin offering its own operating system, called Chrome, in the second half of 2010.


Maybe I should have waited on Win7... :scratch:

Google is well on it's way to becoming the new king. All that from two kids trying to organize chaos.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Hopefully it'll be better then their "Chrome" browser which I tried. It'll be interesting to see how this develops.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Reading between the lines, it sounds like they are going for a stripped down OS that will mostly use web-based apps. Could be interesting though...

_Addendum:_
It seems the core of the OS will be Linux.
"The Chrome operating system will run in a new windowing system on top of a Linux kernel — computer coding that has been the foundation for the open-source software movement for nearly two decades."
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,530580,00.html?test=latestnews


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Hopefully it'll be better then their "Chrome" browser


Yeah, I agree, Chrome is a disappointment. Not really ready for prime-time in my opinion.

The Wall Street Journal agrees, and says that: 

_Google, despite its huge success, is still a one-hit wonder. After spending $6 billion on research and development in the past three years, its efforts to expand beyond its paid-search goldmine have not yet led to another money spinner._

brucek


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

While this is NOT the Chrome OS, I think it might be what it will be like.

http://www.thinkgos.com/index.html


----------

